# Norfolk VA train #94



## Cooper#1pup (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello, I am taking the train for the first time from Norfolk, VA to Alexandria VA. I purchased a business class ticket. Does the train originate in Norfolk? Where should I go on the platform to board? Do I wait for the announcement or should I go outside ahead of time in order to make sure I get a seat. Will there be a cafe car on that train and where will it be? Will it be near the business car or will I have to venture through many cars to get there? Thank you for any help.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Mar 20, 2019)

With the recent addition of a later morning train from Norfolk, the 94 Northeast Regional departs from the Norfolk station at 9:00 am now. It used to depart from Newport News. A good place on the platform for boarding is usually just south of the station building (that's generally where the conductor and engineer spot the train for boarding). As far as where to wait, it doesn't really matter unless the weather dictates otherwise. There is a cafe car, but I can't recall if it's right next to the business class car on #94 (it's that way on #84, the early morning train from Norfolk). 

Hope that helps you!


----------



## Cooper#1pup (Mar 20, 2019)

LookingGlassTie said:


> With the recent addition of a later morning train from Norfolk, the 94 Northeast Regional departs from the Norfolk station at 9:00 am now. It used to depart from Newport News. A good place on the platform for boarding is usually just south of the station building (that's generally where the conductor and engineer spot the train for boarding). As far as where to wait, it doesn't really matter unless the weather dictates otherwise. There is a cafe car, but I can't recall if it's right next to the business class car on #94 (it's that way on #84, the early morning train from Norfolk).
> 
> Hope that helps you!


----------



## Cooper#1pup (Mar 20, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## VAtrainfan (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes, the train originates in Norfolk but it overnights at a parking spot away from the station so it arrives at the station a few minutes before departure. In my experience most of the time the business class cars are at the back of the train, farthest from the engine, but that's not necessarily always the case. The Cafe Car is usually towards the center of the train, not adjacent to business class. Also since this is an originating train, the Cafe Car is not open until you get halfway to Petersburg (at least on the 6am departure).


----------



## Cooper#1pup (Mar 20, 2019)

VAtrainfan said:


> Yes, the train originates in Norfolk but it overnights at a parking spot away from the station so it arrives at the station a few minutes before departure. In my experience most of the time the business class cars are at the back of the train, farthest from the engine, but that's not necessarily always the case. The Cafe Car is usually towards the center of the train, not adjacent to business class. Also since this is an originating train, the Cafe Car is not open until you get halfway to Petersburg (at least on the 6am departure).


----------



## Cooper#1pup (Mar 20, 2019)

thank you so much!


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 21, 2019)

LookingGlassTie said:


> With the recent addition of a later morning train from Norfolk, the 94 Northeast Regional departs from the Norfolk station at 9:00 am now. It used to depart from Newport News. A good place on the platform for boarding is usually just south of the station building (that's generally where the conductor and engineer spot the train for boarding). As far as where to wait, it doesn't really matter unless the weather dictates otherwise. There is a cafe car, but I can't recall if it's right next to the business class car on #94 (it's that way on #84, the early morning train from Norfolk).
> 
> Hope that helps you!



The cafe is normally one or two cars ahead of the Business Class car. The cafe is rarely adjacent to the BC car. With few exceptions such as the Pennsylvanian, Palmetto, and the Carolinian. I'm sure there are a few others. 

As for where to board. As close to the Business Class car as you can. Sometimes the crew will open a door at the BC car. Business Class is normally the last car of the train.


----------



## Cooper#1pup (Mar 21, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> The cafe is normally one or two cars ahead of the Business Class car. The cafe is rarely adjacent to the BC car. With few exceptions such as the Pennsylvanian, Palmetto, and the Carolinian. I'm sure there are a few others.
> 
> As for where to board. As close to the Business Class car as you can. Sometimes the crew will open a door at the BC car. Business Class is normally the last car of the train.


Thanks!


----------

